
Tampermonkey: Greasemonkey for Android - there
https://market.android.com/details?id=net.biniok.tampermonkey
======
statictype
I don't own an Android device - The 'Install' button there would seem to
indicate that you can install this right now on your Android device and it
works with the default browser.

Is that correct? So this basically means, Android's browser (is it called
Chrome? Or something else?) has support for plugins, right?

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Of course, that's what Flash is after all.

~~~
statictype
Oh, right. I forgot that Flash can work on the Android Browser.

------
scrrr
This could allow to build an ad-blocker for the default android browser,
right?

------
eterps
Any tips on which scripts would be particularly useful on Android?

